
Ask HN: SaaS to sell physical subscriptions online? - tucaz
Hi!<p>I&#x27;m starting a physical subscription service and I need a SaaS to manage that. I&#x27;m using WordPress for the main website so content management is not a requirement.<p>Is there a company that:<p>1. Integrates with PayPal
2. Allows the user to register and update custom defined fields
3. Charge recurring payments every month
4. Let me know of new sign-ups&#x2F;cancel<p>I looked into WordPress plugins, but they are all expensive and too much for my needs. I want something zero friction. Is there such a thing?<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
How expensive are the WordPress plugins?

There's a Shopify Plugin for $20/month [https://apps.shopify.com/shopify-
recurring-payments](https://apps.shopify.com/shopify-recurring-payments) (plus
whatever Shopify and the payment provider charges).

~~~
tucaz
My subscription will be around 3USD/month so I'm very price sensitive. All the
plugins I found where on the 100USD/month range.

I am testing this idea so looking for cheap stuff at the beginning.

EDIT: Just tested this plugin and it doesn't work with my country (Brazil)

~~~
mtmail
We started (API SaaS) with
[https://plasso.com/membership](https://plasso.com/membership) but had to find
a different solution because of European b2b tax handling. Maybe plasso or
[https://recurly.com/product/speed-time-to-value/hosted-
payme...](https://recurly.com/product/speed-time-to-value/hosted-payment-
pages) works for you (Brazil).

